

Ask HN: Why Chrome keeps decorating links every other day? - sudhirc

In chrome Link are displayed inside a dotted red box today although other browsers looks fine.
In general I have seen Chrome striking though links occasionally.
======
rcfox
It hasn't been doing that for me at all. Maybe check your extensions. Try
disabling them all, and if that fixes it, re-enable them one-by-one until you
find the culprit.

Otherwise, log a bug.

